# NAFB - New Shipment......



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

North American Fish Breeders - Very Nice Frogspawn Euphyllia and Greenish/Teal Carpet Anemones.

Clams - Lots of Squammies and Croceas


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The one time I say "Nah...i'm not going"
Great!!!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> The one time I say "Nah...i'm not going"
> Great!!!


Lol!

~Tony


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Its not a decision anymore... Its a life style!


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I wanted to go but change my mind. The problem is if you not there at opening time, often the good stuff is gone within a couple of hours......


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

TypeZERO said:


> Its not a decision anymore... Its a life style!


It's a 'sport' now....."It's all fun and games until someone pokes out an eye......" 



loonie said:


> I wanted to go but change my mind. The problem is if you not there at opening time, often the good stuff is gone within a couple of hours......


Actually....there weren't a lot of people there this morning. Probably because he didn't post pics on the other forum. When I left....there was still a very good selection of pieces. I didn't pick up anything.....no room. *sighs* Tragic.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I didn't go as no list, no update, no pictures and I was not even sure the shipment did really arrive or not.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Taipan said:


> II didn't pick up anything.....no room. *sighs* Tragic.


Or in my case, waiting for my water quality to improve.

I wish NAFB, or anyone else, would rent out tank space to keep my corals for an extended period of time.

Thx for sharing pics Red.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Try Reefquarium, Ken (yes also Ken) may be able to do that.


----------

